# Siri tile cutter review



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

The discussion of manual tile cutters came up here:
http://www.contractortalk.com/f10/no-more-wet-saws-67436/

Based off the comments, I decided to purchase one and have some mileage under my belt with it now. Craig asked what I thought about it.

Well, this is my first time using a manual cutter so I don't have much to compare it against. However, after doing a lot of research, I felt the Siri was very close in design to a Sigma but about $150 cheaper. I got a 22" pull cutter:









It took a few tiles to get used to how much press to apply to the handle while pulling. I completely shattered the first 2 tiles from lack of pressure before snapping. Too much pressure and the cuts did not seem to be smooth. When I got into the groove, I could get a nice cut every time.

Overall, the cutter feels a bit cheap to me. It's pretty light so maybe that has something to do with it. The slide action feels a bit jerky. Not sure if that's specific to this type of cutter (compared to a double rail design) or it's just in the manufacturing. The saw did come with replacement plastic slide bushings and a spray lube. 

Would I recommend this cutter? Probably not. I'd really like to get my hands on a double rail design to see if they feel more stable. At that point I could feel better about my opinion. But if I were to get a do-over, I would have chose the Ishii 19" double rail cutter. It's about $100 cheaper and had just as many positive reviews as the Siri. 

Bottom line, I'd give it 6.5/10. It's easy to use and does make multiple straight cuts a breeze. Light and easy to carry. However, for the money paid ($260) I was hoping for more.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

I absolutely love my Sigma...that, a couple 4" grinders, and my TM-75 will accommodate 95% of what I do. I was on the fence for a while between the Siri and the Sigma....I'm a tool whore so I talked myself into the expensive one lol.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I wish I knew someone around my area that had one so I could try it (Sigma). 

I was in Daltile today and should have tried one of the double rail styles they had there. 

Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Best snap cutter on the market imho....and I've used a few. Makes ALL of the others I have tried feel inadequate. I have yet to try a Tomechanic though, I've heard they are nice too.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Angus Great review.

the weight and the paint color seem to add to the "cheap" impression.

the slide will become smother as you use it if you spray the rail both sides than work it back and forth ti will produce a black gritty goo. wipe it off respray and re clean until it is clean you will find it runs much smother..... you will occasionally need to repeat this process.

I find that when i need to break a tile it helps if i put some pressure on one side and strike the breaker..... but like most things of this nature your body becomes "in tune" with the process and learns to apply the right pressure to *hear* a good cut. I am sure that if you give it a few jobs of allot of use-----read frustration--- It will suddenly become a favored tool in your arsenal.


Craig


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

I am on my 2nd Rubi TS-60 tile cutter (1st one got stolen)

Have always been impressed with how it cuts. My old one was about 8 years old and as good as new


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

UPDATE:
Used the cutter for the first large flooring project. While it works well and is fast, I still need to get used to using any _snap _cutter.

After forcing myself to use this, I'd up the original rating of 6.5 to 7.5. I think my own misconceptions of what to expect from snap cutters are why I'm on the fence about them; not that the Siri stinks.


----------

